

How an entrepreneur launched a mobile chat system with 18 million users - larrykubin
http://mixergy.com/mxit-herman-heunis/

======
crxnamja
In the words of Dave C. "Haters gonna hate, lovers gonna love"

------
z8000
I was hoping that this was going to be a tech-talk about scalability given the
title!

------
duncan
You can't make up your own mind?

------
sabat
Serious question: is Mixergy considered a worthwhile site? Haven't I seen it
dissed on HN before?

~~~
cellis
If there was a Pulitzer for startup interviews, I'd expect Andrew Warner to be
nominated.

~~~
davidmurphy
What I find awesome is that Andrew is able to conduct and produce these videos
from Argentina!

He used to live in Santa Monica, and while SoCal startup guys like me were sad
when he and his wife moved last year to Buenos Aires, I love how modern
technology lets him keep up the pace of interviews just fine from another
continent.

<http://twitter.com/AndrewWarner> _Location[:] Buenos Aires, Argentina_

